# New Speedlite 440EX-RT in the Fall? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/new-speedlite-440ex-rt-in-the-fall-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/new-speedlite-440ex-rt-in-the-fall-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/new-speedlite-440ex-rt-in-the-fall-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>New flash?


</strong>We’re told a new  440EX-RT flash will be announced in the fall. With “RT” in the name it would be compatible with the new radio system for EOS. Obviously it’ll be smaller than 600EX-RT and have a bit less power.</p>
<p>No word on price point, but somewhere around $400 would be a safe bet.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## smirkypants (Apr 11, 2012)

Great. By the way... the ST-E3-RT controller is available at amazon, and significantly less than the MSRP.

Strangely. This link says $328 and not available:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007FH1LJU/cpw-20/?me=ATVPDKIKX0DER

But this link says $399 and available. Hmm.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007FH1LJU/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Great. By the way... the ST-E3-RT controller is available at amazon, and significantly less than the MSRP.
> 
> Strangely. This link says $328 and not available:
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007FH1LJU/cpw-20/?me=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> ...



That's because the 2nd link is sold by a 3rd party vendor (J&R) selling on Amazon.


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Apr 11, 2012)

the real question here is, what is the compatibility with older bodies. also, will 650d be able to use it (RT, that is)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

JurijTurnsek said:


> the real question here is, what is the compatibility with older bodies. also, will 650d be able to use it (RT, that is)



I'd expect similar compatibility as for the 600EX-RT, almost all functions available but some limitations on pre-2012 bodies (like the 1-stop slower X-sync speed for RF triggering). However, it's likely that a 440EX-RT would not be able to serve as a master flash, only a slave.

As for the 650D, if you mean direct RF control of flashes (no master flash or ST-E3-RT required), I doubt it. The optical control was really just a firmware change (i.e. basically free for Canon), since it's just a pattern of flashes from the pop-up strobe. Radio control would mean additional hardware, additional expense, doubtful in an xxxD. Maybe in a 7DII? 

I wonder...there was a rumor of the delay in 1D X release being due to "...issues with an accessory." I wonder if they're building RF control into the 1D X body?


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope it will be compatible with the 61 point AF unlike the 580II


----------



## bvukich (Apr 11, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> No word on price point, but somewhere around $400 would be a safe bet.



Ouch!


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 11, 2012)

Rather than additional new flashes I would like to get from Canon a reasonably priced (i.e. 49,- USD) RT-receiver for all existing slve-enabled EX-flashes ... 270 EX II, 320EX, 380EX, 430EX/II, 580EX/II. 
Most of us already paid for Canon speedlites! 

And Canon better go back to the drawing board and design a fully-specced ST-E3-RT Mk. II with a hologram laser-AF-illuminator ... for a reasonable 149,- USD.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> Rather than additional new flashes I would like to get from Canon a reasonably priced (i.e. 49,- USD) RT-receiver for all existing slve-enabled EX-flashes ... 270 EX II, 320EX, 380EX, 430EX/II, 580EX/II.
> Most of us already paid for Canon speedlites!
> 
> And Canon better go back to the drawing board and design a fully-specced ST-E3-RT Mk. II with a hologram laser-AF-illuminator ... for a reasonable 149,- USD.


LOL


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm seriously considering selling my 2 580EX II and my 430EX II so it'll be a little easier to afford 3 600EX-RT and a ST-E3-RT.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my 2 580EX II and my 430EX II so it'll be a little easier to afford 3 600EX-RT and a ST-E3-RT.


consider just getting the phottix odins
I find these are sooooo awesome
you can use any flash at full power at up to 1/8000 sec
mix and match speedlights with studio strobes
again you can use studio strobes at up to 1/8000 sec
over all you can do things with these babies you simply cannot do with anything else


----------



## RC (Apr 12, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my 2 580EX II and my 430EX II so it'll be a little easier to afford 3 600EX-RT and a ST-E3-RT.



Ya, its got my wheels spinning too. Should I sell my 580 EXII and my two 430 EXIIs? Maybe I'm just being greedy. Initially when the 600 EX-RT was announced I told myself I'm sticking with what I have . . . at least for a while. Now I'm reconsidering. :-\


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> consider just getting the phottix odins



I'd go for these too when in doubt - the new canon tech still doesn't support remote 2nd curtain x-sync!


----------

